# Recovery after a big ride for older cyclists.



## Globalti (15 Apr 2015)

I'm just coming up to my 59th birthday and am finding that recovery from a big ride is taking much longer than even a couple of years ago. Three days ago I did a 52 miler with 4000 ft of climb at touring pace (it was windy and I had two teenage riders with me) and when I nipped out last night for a leg-stretcher I felt tired. I've considered using whey protein to help with muscle recovery in between rides.

What do other older cyclists do about this chronic spring/summer muscle tiredness? Any experiences to share?


----------



## Dirk (15 Apr 2015)

I'm 60.
I find that having a snack, such as a chicken salad sandwich, helps.
It's either that, or the beer and an afternoon nap. Can't quite make up my mind.


----------



## Geoff Crowther (15 Apr 2015)

I'm 61. First - it's easier for me cos I'm retired, but I get exercise pretty much every day, with only occasional gaps. Minimum for me is a 90 minute walk up and down local hills with our dog, always carrying a rucsac (not just for safety but extra fitness). I usually get a couple of bike rides in too, often only 10-15 miles or so. The result of all this is, whenever I do a longer hillwalk or bike ride, I rarely get any aches or pains or really noticeable tiredness. I do feel tired but in a normal/pleasant way, if that makes sense. I hope that doesn't sound too smug - it's not meant to. But for me, it seems, "little and often" works. I don't do anything clever re food/drink.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Apr 2015)

This is a question that was on my mind after my hard ride yesterday! 71 miles, 7,500 ft of climbs

I coped well with the ride itself, but felt pretty stiff, sore and tired after I got home and still do this morning.

I think that being adequately fit and flexible before tackling hard rides would help minimise the damage. The fitness should come naturally with enough riding, but I suffer from a stiff neck and tight hamstrings, both causing problems on long rides and not improved by cycling. I reckon a regular stretching regime would be very helpful, but I struggle to get into one.

You can get away with a lot when you are young, but need to look after yourself better once youth is a distant memory. For example - I used to drink 10+ pints a night for weeks at a time in my early twenties. I reckon I would be dead (or wishing that I were!) within a week if I tried that now!

I do not eat meat so I should probably make more of an effort to get protein elsewhere. I did calculate once how much I was getting in my usual diet and the numbers looked ok, but perhaps a bit more would help. Chocolate milk shake is supposed to make a good recovery drink!


----------



## Geoff Crowther (15 Apr 2015)

Re Colin's point. Saw an experiment on t'telly not too long ago that seemed to prove that milk is one of the best recovery drinks you can have. Think it was with rugby players but valid nonetheless.


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Apr 2015)

Geoff Crowther said:


> Re Colin's point. Saw an experiment on t'telly not too long ago that seemed to prove that milk is one of the best recovery drinks you can have. Think it was with rugby players but valid nonetheless.


Not surprising considering what milk is biologically designed for .....


----------



## Racing roadkill (15 Apr 2015)

I increase my complex carbohydrate intake, as well as my protein intake. The complex carbs actually help metabolites to cross cell boundaries, and thus aid recovery times. That totally winds up the 'carbs are bad mkay' brigade, but tough, that's the way it is.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (15 Apr 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> Not surprising considering what milk is biologically designed for .....


Growth of baby cows.


----------



## Globalti (15 Apr 2015)

Where's the nearest cow?


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Apr 2015)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Growth of baby cows.


Correct. 
Mother nature is very good at finding something that works and extending it. Whilst milks of different mammalian species differ a bit in their composition* their main aim is rapid building of bodies. Fortunately Cow's milk seems to work pretty well for most humans and what's more it's readily available and stupidly cheap.

* Saw a great lecture in the Netherlands regarding this which demonstrated a good relationship between the composition of milk and growth rate of the baby animal. Human growth rate is low compared to many other animals that have much less parental care and more hazardous environments where getting big quick is crucial to survival.


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Apr 2015)

Globalti said:


> Where's the nearest cow?


Dunno.
Where are you right now?


----------



## Big Dave laaa (15 Apr 2015)

A good protein and carb hit after exercise and also make sure you're getting enough vitamin C and E. I've started a stretching and roller regime which seems to be helping as well.


----------



## Globalti (15 Apr 2015)

I'm in Greater Manchester.

I like the sound of a roller regime.... can it be any model and must I employ a chauffeur?


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Apr 2015)

Globalti said:


> I'm in Greater Manchester.


Suggest you look at prepackaged cow juice .....


----------



## Ian H (15 Apr 2015)

190 miles last Saturday left this 62 year old a little tired the following day. I blamed the wind, the temperature, my lack of miles, but I do notice that I'm slower up hills than, say, 20 years ago.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Apr 2015)

Ian H said:


> 190 miles last Saturday left this 62 year old a little tired the following day. I blamed the wind, the temperature, my lack of miles, but I do notice that I'm slower up hills than, say, 20 years ago.


A friend of a friend still races in his mid-70s. I'm sure that he is slower now than he was in his 30s and 40s, but he is probably still faster than I have ever been!


----------



## derrick (15 Apr 2015)

Chocolate milkshakes for me. But only after a couple of beers.


----------



## Globalti (15 Apr 2015)

Yes! Beer! It's a healthy natural drink. Not sure how good it is for muscle repair though.


----------



## matiz (15 Apr 2015)

I'm 61 always have a chocolate milkshake after a long ride then put my feet up for a couple of hours followed by 30 min stroll along the seafront if I skip the walk my legs struggle down the stairs next morning


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (16 Apr 2015)

I'm coming up to 55, so waaaay younger than some of you lot. But still ache like hell the day after a long ride, a short hard ride or a session of heavy weights everybody tells me I'm too old for.

We're all looking for solutions to the problem, but my instinct tells me there probably isn't one.

Thinks it's just a case of MTFU and get on with it. Nobody ever died from aching muscles as far as I'm aware!


----------



## Drago (16 Apr 2015)

Guinness! Best of both worlds.


----------



## TheJDog (16 Apr 2015)

Lorks, I'm only 45 and I ache the day after a long ride. Isn't that just the way of things?


----------



## Citius (16 Apr 2015)

TheJDog said:


> Lorks, I'm only 45 and I ache the day after a long ride. Isn't that just the way of things?



Pretty much. Although the old saying goes, "the more you ride, the more you _can_ ride", so conditioning will play a role in determining how much recovery you will need.


----------



## The Jogger (16 Apr 2015)

ONLY 45


TheJDog said:


> Lorks, I'm only 45 and I ache the day after a long ride. Isn't that just the way of things?


----------



## ColinJ (16 Apr 2015)

I certainly felt pretty good today after a day off the bike to recover from my exertions on Tuesday!

PS Please stop talking about beer - I have given up, but quite fancy one! The problem is that I do not stick to one, and I am not going to risk going back to where I was less than 3 years ago. If only it were possible to make a really good alcohol-free beer!


----------



## windyrider (16 Apr 2015)

I take a recovery formula, as soon as I can after a long ride, follow that up with a good meal sometime later and a good nights sleep.
following day a recovery ride, which for me is an hour on a Watt bike at around 120 watts at 80rpm which takes my heart rate no higher than 110 bpm.
I find a recovery ride in the real outdoors realy difficult to keep to and end up overtraining if I'm not careful.
Seems to loosen everything up and keeps at bay any delayed muscle soreness.


----------



## Venod (16 Apr 2015)

I'm 63 how I feel after a long ride is very dependent on speed elevation wind strength, I find I can't cope with the wind like some of the younger riders but put it down to age, I find a rest day after a really draining ride works wonders.


----------



## dave r (17 Apr 2015)

At 63 I'm doing a manual job, commuting 13 miles a day 4 days a week most weeks, and riding 50+ miles on a Sunday morning 3 Sundays out of 4. Legs can ache on a Sunday afternoon and tend to be a bit dead, how dead depends on the length and hardness of the previous days ride, on a Monday Commute and recover over the next couple of days.


----------



## totallyfixed (18 Apr 2015)

Milk, sometimes as a banana milkshake followed by 5 mins of stretching. The longer the ride the more important is the stretching, in particular the hamstrings which never get properly extended during cycling. Then again I am a relative youngster.


----------



## swee'pea99 (18 Apr 2015)

Sorry, 190 miles? _190 miles?_ Gordon Bennet. I don't think recovery would be an issue. Burial plot maybe...


----------



## BSRU (18 Apr 2015)

windyrider said:


> I take a recovery formula, as soon as I can after a long ride, follow that up with a good meal sometime later and a good nights sleep.
> following day a recovery ride, which for me is an hour on a Watt bike at around 120 watts at 80rpm which takes my heart rate no higher than 110 bpm.
> I find a recovery ride in the real outdoors realy difficult to keep to and end up overtraining if I'm not careful.
> Seems to loosen everything up and keeps at bay any delayed muscle soreness.


I've recently started doing active recovery(on a turbo), it seems to get rid of any leg muscle soreness and improves my next days ride.


----------



## Dave 123 (18 Apr 2015)

I'm very young (ok,45)after a big ride I will have a low carb protein shake with milk. Seems to do the trick. No aches etc.

Myprotein has 20% off on their flavoured protein shakes at the moment. Double chocolate tastes great!


----------



## Monsieur Remings (19 Apr 2015)

Globalti, have you come across this stuff...

http://www.googleadservices.com/pagead/aclk?sa=L&ai=Cr3Vmpf0zVbmKLoSU7gb9yYCYCYy5juAF5KXIvaoBrNme4pcCCAYQAigEYLvGmoPQCqABjJjM3gPIAQepAprzpj-PGrk-qgQnT9AYPbt5EZrR_A_qvt23LnFQ-JfMaGmY_FauW5WkPSRMHjX6vyTEwAUFiAYBoAYmgAfc57MhkAcDqAemvhvYBwHgEoXVz9iowI6HXw&ohost=www.google.co.uk&cid=5GioYuCMliCVy1ejJ0O_r74T6FivPIXKl0eKzfWMxD0bRA&sig=AOD64_145ywJo6XNt1U9LmepgbHIC9qqFg&ctype=5&rct=j&q=&ved=0CH0Q9A4&adurl=http://clickserve.dartsearch.net/link/click?lid=92700005547311176&ds_s_kwgid=58700000353067020&ds_e_adid=45672350476&ds_e_product_group_id=75099516076&ds_e_product_id=442997UK&ds_e_product_merchant_id=2353430&ds_e_product_country=GB&ds_e_product_language=en&ds_e_product_channel=online&ds_e_product_store_id=&ds_e_ad_type=pla&ds_s_inventory_feed_id=97700000000003542&ds_url_v=2&ds_dest_url=http://click.pump.to/fm-d0151/PY49a8MwEIb~irghk~ztxEjQZggdSiBDSDcvQlZsgW2JsxITSv97Tgl0ObjnXu55f-GGI0gYQvCyzdpsXddUD8rOaJQO1s36oUezpNpNbWZGe1eYoNHubjARed63GfrEo-uKsqrzfN8vHwVwuIIstgUHC7LZVRw87Rw0zZLDDFIQwoPrDLnruhSi-TlCZCc1Rfb1MrHz28Si6XW2mq5Vk4r3AxUoe7oFtLEq27ALUnU79-yT~eNYx1P0u6Mw~D0B

I'm only 42 but use this as it is designed for the older athlete and first impressions are that it's very good. 

Weightlessness in a bath or in the jacuzzi at the gym always helps my legs too and a roller if you haven't got one already. I'm sure you've thought of some of these things already...


----------



## HertzvanRental (5 May 2015)

Globalti said:


> I'm just coming up to my 59th birthday and am finding that recovery from a big ride is taking much longer than even a couple of years ago. Three days ago I did a 52 miler with 4000 ft of climb at touring pace (it was windy and I had two teenage riders with me) and when I nipped out last night for a leg-stretcher I felt tired. I've considered using whey protein to help with muscle recovery in between rides.
> 
> What do other older cyclists do about this chronic spring/summer muscle tiredness? Any experiences to share?


I happened upon a reference in a GCN video to foam rollers. Did some research (loads on YouTube) , bought one (inexpensive), and find that after a ride a couple of sessions seems to get my legs back into nick far quicker.


----------



## Globalti (5 May 2015)

Monsieur Remings said:


> Globalti, have you come across this stuff...
> 
> http://www.googleadservices.com/pagead/aclk?sa=L&ai=Cr3Vmpf0zVbmKLoSU7gb9yYCYCYy5juAF5KXIvaoBrNme4pcCCAYQAigEYLvGmoPQCqABjJjM3gPIAQepAprzpj-PGrk-qgQnT9AYPbt5EZrR_A_qvt23LnFQ-JfMaGmY_FauW5WkPSRMHjX6vyTEwAUFiAYBoAYmgAfc57MhkAcDqAemvhvYBwHgEoXVz9iowI6HXw&ohost=www.google.co.uk&cid=5GioYuCMliCVy1ejJ0O_r74T6FivPIXKl0eKzfWMxD0bRA&sig=AOD64_145ywJo6XNt1U9LmepgbHIC9qqFg&ctype=5&rct=j&q=&ved=0CH0Q9A4&adurl=http://clickserve.dartsearch.net/link/click?lid=92700005547311176&ds_s_kwgid=58700000353067020&ds_e_adid=45672350476&ds_e_product_group_id=75099516076&ds_e_product_id=442997UK&ds_e_product_merchant_id=2353430&ds_e_product_country=GB&ds_e_product_language=en&ds_e_product_channel=online&ds_e_product_store_id=&ds_e_ad_type=pla&ds_s_inventory_feed_id=97700000000003542&ds_url_v=2&ds_dest_url=http://click.pump.to/fm-d0151/PY49a8MwEIb~irghk~ztxEjQZggdSiBDSDcvQlZsgW2JsxITSv97Tgl0ObjnXu55f-GGI0gYQvCyzdpsXddUD8rOaJQO1s36oUezpNpNbWZGe1eYoNHubjARed63GfrEo-uKsqrzfN8vHwVwuIIstgUHC7LZVRw87Rw0zZLDDFIQwoPrDLnruhSi-TlCZCc1Rfb1MrHz28Si6XW2mq5Vk4r3AxUoe7oFtLEq27ALUnU79-yT~eNYx1P0u6Mw~D0B
> 
> ...



Damn me, that's expensive! I reckon you'd get the same benefit from a pint of cow's milk. Calves don't do too badly on it, after all!


----------



## madpensioner (8 May 2015)

Can anyone tell me the merits of sitting in a cold bath after a hard ride - ive just completed the Cambridge 100 and due to very strong winds over the last 25 miles my legs are generaly sore ?


----------



## Ian H (8 May 2015)

I rode a wet and windy 400k on fixed at the weekend. Legs were somewhat tired. Spinning on Tuesday and a ride to the pub on Wednesday seems to have sorted them out. 

I've found walking helps recovery – nothing too serious, 5 miles or so. Then a shortish ride, not too hard.


----------



## madpensioner (8 May 2015)

can anyone tell me the merits of sitting in a cold bath to recover after a hard ride !!!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (8 May 2015)

madpensioner said:


> can anyone tell me the merits of sitting in a cold bath to recover after a hard ride !!!


Well, ice pack are recommended for injured muscles by my physio, so maybe a cold bath if you are sore allover?
Mind, not in our climate


----------



## Bazzer (8 May 2015)

As an older rider myself, the sad reality is recovery takes longer than it did when I was younger. I have tried a different things such milk and protein drinks after long steady rides, or shorter hard rides, but what seems to work for me is electrolite powder such as SIS, in about 500 ml of water, taken as soon as I can after the ride. I'll drink that even if I have had it in one, or both of my bike bottles. 
At the same time I make a triple egg omelette and fold into it a slice of uncooked or smoked salmon or other meat and put the omelette between a couple of pieces of wholemeal bread. Washed down with what remains of the drink. Then go for a shower.
I also have a pilates roller. Useful, but can on occasion be bloody excrutiating.


----------



## Ian H (8 May 2015)

madpensioner said:


> can anyone tell me the merits of sitting in a cold bath to recover after a hard ride !!!



A quick internet browse yields: "Of the studies that have looked at the effects of ice baths, cold water immersion and contrast water therapy on exercise recovery and muscle soreness, most offer inconclusive or contradictory findings."

So it's probably bollocks.


----------



## slowmotion (8 May 2015)

Ian H said:


> A quick internet browse yields: "Of the studies that have looked at the effects of ice baths, cold water immersion and contrast water therapy on exercise recovery and muscle soreness, most offer inconclusive or contradictory findings."
> 
> So it's probably bollocks.


 I don't do very long rides, maybe half a dozen between 55 and 80 miles a year. I have conclusive evidence that five pints of yellow beer, a hot bath and some sleep lead to overwhelming feelings of well-being.


----------

